# Anyone need ladybugs?



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2018)

I have yellow, pink, purple, and navy to share - send me a friend request and  let me know which colors you need. No need to share back 

Friend ID: 7991 6357 753


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 6, 2018)

I meed navy.  Im hardly getting any. Most are a fail.  Im wondering if it has to do with my internet


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2018)

SharJoY said:


> I meed navy.  Im hardly getting any. Most are a fail.  Im wondering if it has to do with my internet



I can share some navy with you!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd be so happy if I could get either the purple or navy butterflies!
I'll add you now


----------



## Nightstar (Mar 6, 2018)

I need some yellow ones, I really want the flowery foreground. I'll add you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2018)

I need purple and navy as well!  I'll add you.


----------



## bloosmarti (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd really like some please! Added you!


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 7, 2018)

kayleee said:


> I can share some navy with you!



Thank you so much


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 7, 2018)

Navy would be amazing, thank you. My id is: 47611783203 <3


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 7, 2018)

I am good to go now, thank you!


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

I need yellow and navy ladybugs! My friend code in game is 44015340520  I have some yellow purple and navy I can share!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2018)

i need navy ones more than the purple ones. i need to successfully catch 5 more for the bench and 10 more for the background x.x; all while leif laughs in my face at my terrible capture rate. already on my friends list


----------



## Cruwa (Mar 7, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> i need navy ones more than the purple ones. i need to successfully catch 5 more for the bench and 10 more for the background x.x; all while leif laughs in my face at my terrible capture rate. already on my friends list


I know the struggle. I need 2 more for the bench now and then the 10 for the background.  I don’t have any navy ladybugs left to give away but I have like 10 of everything else if you need some.


----------



## madzilla84 (Mar 7, 2018)

I need some of all kinds but especially navy - I'm on 3916 5555 190!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 8, 2018)

I only need navy now- just 7 more to get the spring garden middle! Code is 98642978800


----------



## Fuanster (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi, I need navy and 1 golden lady bug if you have any left please! Thank you


----------



## Carlygee (Mar 8, 2018)

I could really use some navy and purple ones! I also have a few yellow and pink if anyone needs them. ID 3561 7624 202


----------

